# Felling a split side leaning 100' gum tree



## Ekka (Jan 18, 2009)

Used side rope technique, pull rope to get it going, backed up with wedges and dropped it in the hole!

Broke in a brand new 46 on it too!

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=jD87nCg_H3M


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice video Ekka. Easy to understand and good technique.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Good work! Had a look at some of your other vids the tongue and groove looks like a useful one!


----------



## polexie (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks again, always good vids with understandable comments.

Lex


----------



## squad143 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great job Ekka. Excellent video.

BTW, what are you using for a helmet camera these days? What do you think of the POV1?


----------



## Ekka (Jan 19, 2009)

POV1 seems good.

I use a Sony 580 horizontal resolution bullet cam but it goes straight into a camcorder in a back pack, different kettle of fish.


----------



## CRN Tree (Jan 28, 2009)

Good video as usual, nice use of the wedges avoiding the pinch.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 29, 2009)

Good show Ekka, cheers to ya mate.


----------

